# Problem with winbindd [samba]



## Emrion (Jun 19, 2021)

Hi,

I have a server with samba413-4.13.8. It floods tty0 with:

```
winbindd[1666]:   rpcint_dispatch: DCE/RPC fault in call lsarpc:32 - DCERPC_NCA_S_OP_RNG_ERROR
```
I get four times this line every five minutes (precisely five minutes at the exact second).

In /var/log/samba4/log.wb-`hostname` I find:

```
2021/06/19 14:28:20.804217,  0] ../../source3/winbindd/winbindd_cm.c:1874(wb_open_internal_pipe)
  open_internal_pipe: Could not connect to dssetup pipe: NT_STATUS_RPC_INTERFACE_NOT_FOUND
[2021/06/19 14:28:20.804394,  0] ../../source3/rpc_server/rpc_ncacn_np.c:456(rpcint_dispatch)
  rpcint_dispatch: DCE/RPC fault in call lsarpc:2E - DCERPC_NCA_S_OP_RNG_ERROR
[2021/06/19 14:28:20.804652,  0] ../../source3/rpc_server/rpc_ncacn_np.c:456(rpcint_dispatch)
  rpcint_dispatch: DCE/RPC fault in call lsarpc:32 - DCERPC_NCA_S_OP_RNG_ERROR
```

Apparently, these messages began the 5 June. Maybe, it's after an upgrade, I can't remember.

All this comes from winbindd. I have another samba413 server in a jail and it seems that winbindd isn't even launched, so there is no error. I have a desktop machine with samba412 and again, no problem as winbindd isn't running.

Is this a bug or not, I don't know, but I'm wondering why winbindd is running on this machine and not on the others. I tried to avoid running it with `server services = -winbindd` in smb4.conf but to no avail (it is started anyway).

Anyone has an idea how to stop (or get rid of) these error messages?

smb4.conf

```
[global]
security = user
map to guest = Bad user

[Myshare]
path = /zroot/Myshare
read only = no
public = yes
```


----------



## Emrion (Jun 19, 2021)

I found how to not start winbindd. Therefore, there is no more error.

I was starting samba_server with crontab using `onestart` command and that launches winbindd. If samba_server is enabled in rc.conf, the `start` command does not run winbindd. I don't know why.


----------



## Emrion (Jun 23, 2021)

After a lot of time reading the rc script of samba_server, I finally found why winbindd is always launched in case of onestart command. 

Even more interesting, I found a PR 209660. It was posted in 2016. The port maintenair never answered.

I wrote a patch and post it in this PR, without hope, I admit.


----------

